# Florence at Christmas.



## rick lombardo (Mar 4, 2006)

I am visiting Florence this week. Would anyone have any recommendations as to nice/good family run restaurants and bars off the beaten path. I am staying not far from the train station if this helps.
Any open air markets that I should not miss?
Any info would help.
Thanks


----------

